# Sault ste marie/st marys river



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone catching anything? Anyone know of a web site that would give condition information? Want to go catch something! Thanks


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

UPBeerguy said:


> Anyone catching anything? Anyone know of a web site that would give condition information? Want to go catch something! Thanks


Whitefish and perch in the upper river. Rainbows in and around the rapids. Us Americans cannot access the rapids, it's a Canadian fishery with the COVID restrictions.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

I was under the impression as long as you didn't anchor you were ok???


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

UPBeerguy said:


> I was under the impression as long as you didn't anchor you were ok???


With the pandemic going on you cannot cross the border. That holds true for both Canadians and US.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Save the big water for later and hit the rivers right now.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Was out in front of state harbor yesterday north of paradise. Not much going on only marked 3 fish.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

How's the Atlantic fishing at the Soo?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Walleyes and big smallies near Detour in the rock piles. Son says this is the time to fish after dark down there for the big walleyes. Pike can be had all the time.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

You could prolly grapple up at the flumes still for lantics. Not sure what the pressures is like though. sometimes you gotta wait your turn to sneak in on a spot


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Teggs said:


> You could prolly grapple up at the flumes still for lantics. Not sure what the pressures is like though. sometimes you gotta wait your turn to sneak in on a spot


Article in the Detroit paper this morning. Looks like Canada will open the border to fully vaccinated in early Sept. Hopefully we will be able to troll in and out of border waters and fish the rapids.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We kayaked through the locks yesterday and talked to several boats on our way down stream. Every person we talked to said that the fish weren't biting.


----------

